
One Million Dollars in Huawei Mobile Services App Innovation Contest - pella
https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/08/26/huawei-pledges-one-million-dollars-in-huawei-mobile-services-app-innovation-contest/
======
yorwba
It's interesting that even the Chinese contest region has prizes denominated
in US dollars:
[https://developer.huawei.com/consumer/cn/activity/detail/007...](https://developer.huawei.com/consumer/cn/activity/detail/007?previewUrl=digixhmsChina)

------
canada_dry
The T&C's are interesting [i]. I wonder why Canada and USA are even listed
under "Governing Law and Jurisdiction" since they're not invited to the party?

Finally, I find it quite ironic that Huawei - who stole a great deal of tech
from Canada's Nortel [ii] - will disqualify entrants if: _You plagiarize the
work of others._

[i]
[https://developer.huawei.com/consumer/en/devservice/hmsterm](https://developer.huawei.com/consumer/en/devservice/hmsterm)

[ii] [https://nationalpost.com/news/exclusive-did-huawei-bring-
dow...](https://nationalpost.com/news/exclusive-did-huawei-bring-down-nortel-
corporate-espionage-theft-and-the-parallel-rise-and-fall-of-two-telecom-
giants)

------
atlasunshrugged
I'm a little surprised they're excluding all developers from the US/Canada - I
would have figured they'd still try to build up alternative economic
connections in those places so they have more firepower/support from the local
business communities to fight against future bans and actions from the US and
Canadian governments.

~~~
yorwba
How would they legally pay out the prize money in countries where Huawei is
sanctioned?

~~~
HappySweeney
Canada has not officially banned or sanctioned Huawei.

------
claudiulodro
I think this is a solid way to incentivize people to develop for a new
platform (it's an app store as far as I can understand?) A $5k cash award for
most popular app seems token when the most popular apps on competing platforms
make literally billions of dollars, though.

------
tyingq
_" Developers who register for the contest will get a $200 voucher for Huawei
Cloud, and a $4,000 voucher after app submissions."_

That's pretty impressive.

